# Ran Across the Sermon the Lord God Used to Bring Me Out of Darkness



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 28, 2011)

...and into light. 

Had the pleasure of running into the Sermon the Lord God used to turn my heart from wickedness. I'll be forever in the debt of Dr. Ian Paisley.

SermonAudio.com - Marching Orders


----------

